# my site needs some comments and suggestions



## skoundrel (Nov 17, 2006)

I would like some suggestions for my site.  I bascially just want to showcase my abilities like an online portfolio.

i know i need more content for one.

would you consider the quality for the video to be too pour quality?

www.skoundrel.ca


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe some links on your page to go back and forth from page to page, other than that it was simple and nice. Not to mention some great pictures. Your going in a positive direction....
                     Cosmo


----------



## russrom (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks great man, I agree with Cosmonaut but its not bad as is.


----------



## skoundrel (Nov 19, 2006)

Is the video quality too bad?

I would love to hear your thoughts, especially if you think i need to change somethings.


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 19, 2006)

This is a harsh, negative review.  I'll apologize now if I hurt your feelings. I'll also remind you that you asked for a review.

Your webpage is currently at a "family and friends" level for showcasing your abilities.  You do not want to show it to anyone from a business perspective.

*Webpage Problems:*


Almost no content (one video, a handful of pictures, and ONE banner? what should we be reviewing?)
No page layout to speak of
Page navigation is horrible/nonexistent
Video needs to be embedded in a page, or linked off a video page that explains what's about to happen
Image browsing is ridiculous
Use of flash where flash isn't required (image browsing)
No indication of what the page is for
No contact information
Webpage graphics are grainy and look amateur

*Content Problems:*

I'm not sure what the video is for, at all.  It looks like a home-edited family vacation video, not the result of a fully thought out process.  I'm not sure what the "web" section is supposed to be for.  Like the video, it looks homemade. A banner for a friend's band?  I'm not sure.  Your photos also appear to be taken from the same "family vacation" the video was from.  From your website, I have no idea who you are as an artist or what you do.  I just don't see what your specialty is, or what I'm supposed to be appraising.  Vacation videos and pictures?

You need to evaluate what you are trying to do as a photographer/artist, and really bring that into your work.  "Taking pictures and video" does not produce quality worthy of a portfolio, online or otherwise.  Hundreds of thousands of people take pictures of the exact same stuff.  What is your unique insight that will differentiate your photos from the hundreds of thousands of other people?


----------



## ZakAttack (Nov 19, 2006)

I think the pictures need to be bigger. other than that its great


----------



## skoundrel (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey what you said is perfect, and i expected nothing other than that! (after looking over what you said again, im not one single bit surprised)
I have a page for the video to sit in, i was basically just asking about the quality of the video itself.  

A friend is someone who challenges you and doesnt let you sit back and accept mediocracy (hahaha i guess some might say my site is not quite even that!).  I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 16, 2006)

well said, toasty.
criticism is good. don't apologize.


----------

